# My Westie is snorting!



## smilie (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a year old Westie, named Trigger. I noticed yesterday that he had not been feeling well. He would not play like he used to. Then I heard him snort. He's never done that. He's not constantly snorting but he'll do it once in a while and it sounds like he's chocking or there's something stuck in his nostrils and throat. Is something wrong with my Westie? I am taking him to the vet this coming Monday but what should I do before going to the vet? Is this something serious that I should be worried about? Please advice. Thank you.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

I think if you suspect something might be caught in his throat- you should take him to the Vet now or at least contact them to tell them your fears. My concern is that if something is lodged, he could cough it into a worse place obstructing his airway- he could have a respiratory arrest leading to cardiac arrest---this would be an extremely serious consequence!!! Waiting on this is NOT ok.

Please let us know how you make out ok.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

How often does he snort? If it's occassionally it's could be "reverse sneezing". However, if it's a continual thing you should call your vet and ask him. It's always better to be safe then sorry. Please keep us updated. 

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&C=189&A=2335&S=2


----------



## smilie (Oct 5, 2007)

Patt said:


> How often does he snort? If it's occassionally it's could be "reverse sneezing". However, if it's a continual thing you should call your vet and ask him. It's always better to be safe then sorry. Please keep us updated.
> 
> http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&C=189&A=2335&S=2


I took him to the vet and the vet told me not to worry. He was having reverse sneezing like you mentioned. My dog's doing much better now. Thanks. : )


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

YAY, I'm glad it was nothing serious. I know reverse sneezing is scary the first time around, but you get use to it.


----------



## Dogmom07 (Jul 5, 2007)

My Beagle has bouts with reverse sneezing.  Can be very scarey when it first happens.


----------

